# Cherche appli edition audio



## Yayabubu45 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche une appli permettant d'éditer des fichiers audio, d'en couper des bouts et de les enregistrer mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour mon ipad 2 sur l'app store.

Pouvez-vous m'en conseiller, gratuite si possible ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2011)

Garage Band doit faire ça non ?


----------



## Yayabubu45 (30 Avril 2011)

Pourquoi pas, je l'ai installé mais je n'arrive pas à importer des mp3. Savez-vous comment faire ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2011)

Là, je ne suis pas spécialiste. Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour de Garage Band.


----------

